# O nascer do Sol e o ocaso (a SE e a NW)



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jul 2007 às 16:27)

Algumas pessoas já devem ter reparado, por ventura, no nascer do Sol e no seu ocaso em locais improváveis.
A verdade é que o nascer do Sol se está a dar num SE evidenciado e o pôr-do-sol a NW. Tentem reparar nisso com uma bússola que tiverem à mão.
Pelo que parece, trata-se de um ciclo que vai ter tendência em intensificar-se com a maior inclinação do eixo terrestre.
Este ciclo deverá afectar o clima, o número de tempestades, sismos e as massas de ar deverão misturar-se mais violentamente e passará a haver menores valores de insolação no Inverno do que seria normal.
Desta forma, os Invernos terão tendência a serem gradualmente mais frios.
Gostava de saber o que acham acerca disto.


----------



## Vince (16 Jul 2007 às 17:24)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Algumas pessoas já devem ter reparado, por ventura, no nascer do Sol e no seu ocaso em locais improváveis.



Improvável em relacção a que data ? De há uns meses atrás ? Se for isso, é normal, a posição nunca é a mesma ao longo do ano.

Mas presumo que estejas a dizer que o Sol não se está a pôr ou a nascer no mesmo local de há um ano atrás. Acho isso completamente improvável para não dizer impossivel. Significaria que teriam ocorrido profundas alterações no eixo da terra (ou da posição do sol) e uma coisa dessas seria a notícia cientifica do século, senão do milénio, não se falaria de outra coisa, seria a histeria total, todos os dias ouviriamos falar de novas seitas a falar do fim do mundo. 
E se tal alteração fosse assim tão visivel nas nossas latitudes, noutras mais afastadas do equador seriam brutais, já teriamos ouvido falar disso certamente. 

O eixo realmente muda, mas apenas 50,290966'' por ano, num ciclo de 25 800 anos do movimento de precessão dos equinócios.

Já aqui há uns anos andavam por aí uns emails com teorias apocalípticas ou da conspiração sobre este assunto. Penso que é apenas um problema de memória, de recordar onde estava o sol há um ano atrás. Ou então alguma confusão com o polos magnéticos, que esse sim, mudam de posição numa menor escala temporal.




> *Precessão dos equinócios*
> O movimento de precessão (movimento para trás) do eixo terrestre em relação à esfera celeste coloca o eixo norte apontando para diferentes estrelas no decorrer do tempo. Um ciclo completo dura cerca de 25 800 anos, ao fim dos quais o eixo norte apontará para a mesma estrela novamente.
> Devido a este movimento, o equinócio (data em que o dia e noite têm a mesma duração) de primavera passa a acontecer com a entrada do Sol em diferentes constelações da eclíptica. A este fenômeno se deu o nome de precessão dos equinócios.
> 
> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Precessão_dos_equinócios





> *O que causa a precessão?*
> A Terra não é perfeitamente esférica, mas sim é achatada nos pólos e bojuda no equador. Seu diâmetro equatorial é cerca de 40 km maior do que o diâmetro polar. Além disso, o plano do equador terrestre e, portanto, o plano do bojo equatorial, está inclinado 23° 26' 21,418" em relação ao plano da eclíptica, que por sua vez está inclinado 5° 8' em relação ao plano da órbita da Lua.
> 
> Por causa disso, as forças diferenciais (que ficam mais importantes nos dois bojos da Terra) tendem não apenas a achatá-la ainda mais, mas também tendem a "endireitar" o seu eixo, alinhando-o com o eixo da eclíptica (veja a figura abaixo).
> ...





> *Precession (astronomy)*
> The precession of Earth's axis of rotation with respect to inertial space is also called the precession of the equinoxes. Like a wobbling top, the direction of the Earth's axis is changing. While today, the Earth's North Pole points roughly to Polaris, over time, that will change. Also, because of this wobble, the position of the earth in its orbit around the sun at the moment of the equinoxes and solstices will also change.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minho (17 Jul 2007 às 01:50)

Concordo inteiramente com o Vince...

Tal acontecimento, antes se quer de darmos por ela já tínhamos tudo que é satélites geoestacionários a deixarem de funcionar correctamente. O nosso Meteosat já deveria estar a dar umas imagens do Globo ligeiramente diferentes das normais pois para o Sol estar a nascer mais para SE e a pôr a NW significava que além de um movimento no eixo do plano equatorial também tínhamos um movimento no eixo do plano polar... nem uma observação astronómica bateria certo em qualquer observatório astronómico no mundo ou no jardim de qualquer astrónomo amador pois as cartas celestes estariam totalmente desajustadas... Sabendo que qualquer astrónomo amador, que está sempre ávido por descobrir um novo cometa ou asteróide, já não tinha feito notícia sobre isso?


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jul 2007 às 19:11)

Se nasce mais a SE não sei, eu só sei quando vou do Algarve para o Porto, a partir da Zona de Coimbra para cima, vejo o sol a nascer ao contrário, será que fico bebado sem beber nada, já as pessoas que vão comigo dizem a mesma coisa, se a BT sabe vai tudo a soprar o balão com a bebedeira que temos será ilusão ou é mesmo assim?


----------



## Dan (17 Jul 2007 às 22:20)

Nos equinócios o sol nasce a Leste e põe-se a Oeste. Durante o Verão, no Hemisfério Norte, há um deslocamento para norte tanto no local de nascimento do sol como no de ocaso. Esse deslocamento é tanto maior quanto maior for a latitude do lugar. Durante o Verão, nas regiões de elevada latitude, chegamos à situação extrema de dias de sol durante as 24 horas. No Inverno acontece o inverso.


----------



## Minho (17 Jul 2007 às 22:26)

Dan disse:


> Nos equinócios o sol nasce a Leste e põe-se a Oeste. Durante o Verão, no Hemisfério Norte, há um deslocamento para norte tanto no local de nascimento do sol como no de ocaso. Esse deslocamento é tanto maior quanto maior for a latitude do lugar. Durante o Verão, nas regiões de elevada latitude, chegamos à situação extrema de dias de sol durante as 24 horas. No Inverno acontece o inverso.




Exacto! Por isso verdadeiramente descabido que o Sol esteja a nascer a SE nesta altura do ano


----------



## Rog (17 Jul 2007 às 22:31)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se nasce mais a SE não sei, eu só sei quando vou do Algarve para o Porto, a partir da Zona de Coimbra para cima, vejo o sol a nascer ao contrário, será que fico bebado sem beber nada, já as pessoas que vão comigo dizem a mesma coisa, se a BT sabe vai tudo a soprar o balão com a bebedeira que temos será ilusão ou é mesmo assim?



Boa tecnica seria levares uma bússula no trajecto e ai tiravas as duvidas


----------



## Vince (17 Jul 2007 às 23:01)

O nascer do sol ao longo do ano aqui em Paço de Arcos por exemplo, varia entre uma linha e outra, mais coisa menos coisa, baseado nas minhas observações e fotografias.


----------



## Rog (17 Jul 2007 às 23:46)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Algumas pessoas já devem ter reparado, por ventura, no nascer do Sol e no seu ocaso em locais improváveis.
> A verdade é que o nascer do Sol se está a dar num SE evidenciado e o pôr-do-sol a NW. Tentem reparar nisso com uma bússola que tiverem à mão.
> Pelo que parece, trata-se de um ciclo que vai ter tendência em intensificar-se com a maior inclinação do eixo terrestre.
> Este ciclo deverá afectar o clima, o número de tempestades, sismos e as massas de ar deverão misturar-se mais violentamente e passará a haver menores valores de insolação no Inverno do que seria normal.
> ...



O sol a nascer nesta época do ano a SE evidenciado 
O que é certo é que tal como outros membros o referiram, seria algo logo detectável pelos inúmeros satélites e observatórios astrononómicos que trabalham com muita precisão nestes aspectos...
O sol por aqui continua nesta altura do ano a nascer entre o NE e o Este e irá até Setembro gradualmente se aproximando de Leste, e a o ocaso ocorre entre o W e o NW.
Depois o sol nascer a SE e ocaso a NW tem um erro grosseiro: estamos a falar de uma equivalência a nascer a E e ocaso a W ou seja um ângulo do nascer ao por do sol de 180º equivalente a falar num dia de 12h ou seja igual ao que ocorre no outono e primavera. 





Hoje o sol está a fazer um percurso pelo céu de cerca de 225º, cerca de 14h de sol.


----------



## Heinrich004 (5 Jan 2009 às 11:23)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Algumas pessoas já devem ter reparado, por ventura, no nascer do Sol e no seu ocaso em locais improváveis.
> A verdade é que o nascer do Sol se está a dar num SE evidenciado e o pôr-do-sol a NW. Tentem reparar nisso com uma bússola que tiverem à mão.
> Pelo que parece, trata-se de um ciclo que vai ter tendência em intensificar-se com a maior inclinação do eixo terrestre.
> Este ciclo deverá afectar o clima, o número de tempestades, sismos e as massas de ar deverão misturar-se mais violentamente e passará a haver menores valores de insolação no Inverno do que seria normal.
> ...




Amigo eu moro em cerca de 23 graus latitude sul (Rio de Janeiro/Copacabana) e há cerca de 25 anos venho observando com telescópio(com filtros/capcacidade de aumento de 600x),bússolas o movimento solar e sua incidência (mais como um hobe memso) e tenho percebido há alguns anos que nas datas em que no solstício de verão neste hemisfério (variando de 20/22 dezembro) a sombra sobre postes,prédios/edificações (elementos 100 cento verticais) que deveria não existir nesta data tem apresentado inclinação de algo entre 4 a 6 graus.

Alguém tem percebido isso também? Esstaria ocorrendo algum problema ou flutuações com eixo terrestre?


----------



## stormy (5 Jan 2009 às 14:58)

Heinrich004 disse:


> Amigo eu moro em cerca de 23 graus latitude sul (Rio de Janeiro/Copacabana) e há cerca de 25 anos venho observando com telescópio(com filtros/capcacidade de aumento de 600x),bússolas o movimento solar e sua incidência (mais como um hobe memso) e tenho percebido há alguns anos que nas datas em que no solstício de verão neste hemisfério (variando de 20/22 dezembro) a sombra sobre postes,prédios/edificações (elementos 100 cento verticais) que deveria não existir nesta data tem apresentado inclinação de algo entre 4 a 6 graus.
> 
> Alguém tem percebido isso também? Esstaria ocorrendo algum problema ou flutuações com eixo terrestre?



flutuações bruscas do eixo da terra são altamente improvaveis devido á inercia que a terra tem.....desde quando é que tens notado esse desvio de 4 a 6º? ás vezes podem ser alterações que os postes sofreram e que os entortaram........ou alterações do solo provocadas por fortes chuvas ou outros fenomenos que acabaram por desnivelar o solo e alterar a sua inclinação.


----------



## Heinrich004 (8 Jan 2009 às 00:04)

stormy disse:


> flutuações bruscas do eixo da terra são altamente improvaveis devido á inercia que a terra tem.....desde quando é que tens notado esse desvio de 4 a 6º? ás vezes podem ser alterações que os postes sofreram e que os entortaram........ou alterações do solo provocadas por fortes chuvas ou outros fenomenos que acabaram por desnivelar o solo e alterar a sua inclinação.



Podem ser mesmo problemas de desníveis,solo ou outros,ou talvez mera impressão minha,mas tenho percebido esse desvio de 4 a 6 graus desde 2005/2006.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Jan 2009 às 09:25)

Aqui fica mais uma imagem que esclarece este assunto:




Fonte: "Conceitos Bioclimáticos para os Edificios em Portugal", Hélder Gonçalves e João Mariz Graça

Consoante a altura do ano, o sol nasce e põe-se em posições um pouco diferentes.


----------

